# Official Giro d'Italia Stage 16 thread (spoilers. Jeebus, wøuldn't you already know?)



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Long stage.

Hot day. Hard day.

Will Danilo Di Luca lose time today?

Will Denis Menchov stick it today and pull away from his rivals?

Can Ivan Basso repeat yesterday's attack and make it last? 

Will Franco Pellizotti be able to do something?

How about Carlos Sastre Candil? What would he do today? Will his team have a breakaway and then be asked to stop by the sides and twirl batons while they wait for him? Or will they dance like puppets in the meantime?

Lance's best friend/possible love child/brother , Levi (seriously though, cool to see them really having fun in the pre and post race videos together) - what would he do today?

Will Leipheimer be able to put the hammer down in the pace, ala Basso but this time, stay away because the tempo is too high for anyone else? How about the Russian Czar Menchov? Would he have something to say? Lookin real sharp indeed these few days.


In view of all that, I pick, Tom Cruise to take the stage today. There will be couch jumping, fist pumping, yelling and pure elation indeed.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

RAI is on and looks like there's been a crash of some of the bigger riders; Cunego, Menchov, Scarponi all look to have gone down but are still riding.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> RAI is on and looks like there's been a crash of some of the bigger riders; Cunego, Menchov, Scarponi all look to have gone down but are still riding.


Really?

Damn....

My EuroSport coverage starts in about an hour so I'll have to let them keep me updated.

Thanks for the update dude.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

RAI (links at cyclingfans) starts very early most days. They go to the race periodically but mostly it's pundits talking about the race. They go to live continuous coverage usually around the same time all the other stations do.

Scarponi looks to have slid right on his back and ripped a big hole in the top of his jersey up around the shoulder blades. He just stopped and changed into a new jersey.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Looks like the crash may have been in the large breakaway at the front which contains interesing riders Cunego, Scarponi, Popovych, Bosisio.

If Menchov crashed (they showed him when they were showing the other crash victims and it looked like his jersey was torn, but maybe not?) must have been separate instance.

Looks blistering hot...Astana riding are putting bag of ice down the backs of their jerseys.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Popo pulled a coup*

Astana sure took some heat off themselves by getting him off with the break.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Honestly*

I think Vaughters is making dumb calls. First, Farrar a protected rider by the entire team up to the mountains, letting Millar quit, and then Danielson had to sit up because of Higgins not able to hang on the first climb.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 13, 2009)

dagger said:


> Astana sure took some heat off themselves by getting him off with the break.


I don't understand why Astana did this, wouldn't he be useful helping LL??


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

tbgtbg said:


> I don't understand why Astana did this, wouldn't he be useful helping LL??


No...Popo will be out front and can wait for Levi if Levi needs him. On a monster stage you need to send a guy out front to be an asset if you need him.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

My pick today is Soler.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

dagger said:


> I think Vaughters is making dumb calls. First, Farrar a protected rider by the entire team up to the mountains, letting Millar quit, and then Danielson had to sit up because of Higgins not able to hang on the first climb.



Is that how it happened? I thought it was weird that they were both dropped.


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

*Cunego*

Look at little Damiano
"The cheek of the man...you mean the courage of the man"
I miss Phil


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

the only thing i can say about the giro with any certainty is that uzzie will have a stage 17 thread up before anyone else


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Damnit. Of course Soler retires early.

My Fantasy Giro team is a shambles right now...


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

It appears that the Italians have repaved the roads for the Giro, all fresh blacktop on the climbs. 

Good news for me, rented a farmhouse at the foot of Monte Nerone this summer, can't wait to climb those monsters.


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Nice recovery by Popo, he's looking like the old popo these days.


----------



## Rolando (Jan 13, 2005)

The four at the front are quite elite. Popo, Cunego, Scarponi and another....They might have a chance to hold off the pack.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

squadra said:


> Nice recovery by Popo, he's looking like the old popo these days.


Seems he does better with Astana than he did with Lotto.


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

*Rabobank!*

Menchov's boys are working like dogs out there for him today. Good to see he's geting some solid support, for now....
Rasmussen would always have lots of support from Rabo, but he would always be on his own once things heated up.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 13, 2009)

Out front are Popovych (Astana), Bosisio (LPR), Scarponi (Diquigiovanni) and Cunego (Lampre).


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

the main group is still huge considering the climbs - someone needs to light it up...


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

*Popo!*

Man, the guy is riding an inspired stage today, the Popinator!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Lance is eyeballing Menchov...looking for something?


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

dagger said:


> Lance is eyeballing Menchov...looking for something?


LA is looking pretty collected today.
Things are going to absolutely explode on the Petrano


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

dagger said:


> Lance is eyeballing Menchov...looking for something?


That totally makes sense. After reading Johans book. I never realized how similar this is to playing poker. He has his riders study everything.

Great stage, go Damiano!
Brian


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Cunego is like a high-reving 4 cylinder sports car, but he is no match for the torque monster power stroke diesel that is Popovych


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Bosisio is looking strong, just hanging on Cunego's wheel. 

The last climb should have some fireworks....if anyone has anything left. What a hard day.

Scarponi looks horrible


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

And the torque monster has dropped them on the descent.


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Ye gods, did Levi flat?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*aarrrrgh*



squadra said:


> Ye gods, did Levi flat?


aarrrrgh


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

dagger said:


> aarrrrgh


Why aren't his teammates coming back to help on the descent?


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

If he flatted then why did he switch bikes and his old bike work? Sounds like his shifting is brokesor and he wanted to switch before the end of the climb.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

There we go.


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

culdeus said:


> If he flatted then why did he switch bikes and his old bike work? Sounds like his shifting is brokesor and he wanted to switch before the end of the climb.


Not a great time to switch bikes if he didn't need to, what was he up to


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

super climbing rig? LOL


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

These roads are beautiful. Hope I get to cycle there someday.


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

ProRoad said:


> super climbing rig? LOL


Whatever it takes eh


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

well the MR group slowed to a cat 5 recovery ride speed to let LL back in so no big deal. 

cunego also having bike issues and he's done.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

where did pop get these legs from?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

alexb618 said:


> where did pop get these legs from?


He's always been one of the best descenders in the peleton


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

cunego making a good comeback.

one big difference between vs and uv is that it seems like vs has an ear on the race radios so you have more of a clear idea of what the technical issues might be. 

uv just basically comments on the video feed, not that there is anything bad about that.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Conspirecy theory:

What if Levi knew the MR group would wait if he flatted (per the rules of the peleton not to attack a mechanical). So he faked a flat in order for his teammate Popo to get enough gap to stay away for the rest of the day?

Errrm, maybe not.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Liqui is going to blow it all up.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Liquigas! a real mountain train on the move.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

kbiker3111 said:


> He's always been one of the best descenders in the peleton


he wasnt the best of anything with lotto


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Whats Gerrans/Cervelo up to??


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Nothing apparently LOL!


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

where the hell is Levi??? never makes those quik accelerations..


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Leipheimer has cracked early.


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Booooom!
My Levi imitation.
"He done blew up real good"


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Popo is going to get it*

over 4 mins and 9k to go.


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

LA has bridgedMadness i tell ya!
"Hi, i'm Squadra, and i'm a post [email protected]"


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

well, that's that. Might not even hit the board at this rate.


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Look at little Sastre go. What got into him?


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

basso and sastre, what are these two up to then...


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Still 5 km to go for Popo, looking at Sastres attack, Popo might want to put a bit more into it.


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Popo has lost a fuel injector!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Sastre Flying*

GO POPO! spanish assasin on your six!


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

he is sooo cooked


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Sastre is fast


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Oh man, Popo done blowed up too!
Cervelo are bringing it!


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

DiLuca will get 2nd i wager


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Menchov looks unbeatable.

DiLuca is very strong as well.

At this point, it appears that the top 4 riders in this Giro are Menchov, DiLuca, Sastre, and Basso. Sastre looks well poised for the Tour.

Festana is getting worked. Contador is laughing at the thought anyone on that team will challenge his leadership.


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

squadra said:


> DiLuca will get 2nd i wager


I suck....:cryin: 
Man, LA had a strong ride today.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Great stage. One of the best.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Long. 7 hours 12 for the winner. Now that is ridiculous. I love it. Well done carlos.


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

What fun!
Haven't enjoyed a GT stage like that in a while.
Well off to the shop.
Cya'll at Blockhaus


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

F**k!!!

Poor Popo. He worked really, really hard. Great ride by him.

Sastre is the man to beat now with that next stage in 2 days time.

Di Luca has got nothing left over Menchov it seems.

Menchov, Di Luca and Sastre for the podium? Maybe. Basso can try but it'll be hard.

Levi worked to get back on the descend and that just added more woe to him already not being that strong these few days I suppose.

Oh well, maybe he can recover and get some time back but it'll be way too hard I suppose.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Told you so. Sastre is a class act. Now!!! Can he do it again on Wednesday - with bells on?


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

albert owen said:


> Told you so. Sastre is a class act. Now!!! Can he do it again on Wednesday - with bells on?


Even if Sastre manages to gain 30 sec. per stage for the remaining mountainous stages he will end up running out of time if he wants to beat Menchov. Unless ...............


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> F**k!!!
> 
> Poor Popo. He worked really, really hard. Great ride by him.
> 
> ...


I have to think that Sastre was riding with anger. There was so much talk about how his teammate got hosed, being directed to give up a stage win to help Carlos, who everybody said was not capable of a podium spot. Most, including me, thought the teammate was denied a stage victory for a hopeless, losing cause. I'm sure Carlos heard this, and maybe he heard this coming from within his own team (You can even hear Jens Voigt saying as much on Lance's video). Combine this with a year's worth of people saying Sastre only won the Tour because Contador was kept out. 
So maybe all this talk motivated Sastre in a way we've never seen before.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*all this talk about everyone*

but Sastre is hilarious.

he would have won the tour regardless of who he was riding against with the team he had supporting him last year; i mean voight, cancellera and the schleck bros and all the rest doing hard core pulls into every brutal climb. it was unreal to watch that last year. contador would have been blown out the back like everyone else. hell, contador cant even hold the chicken's wheel one on one. so, puleeze enough of this already.

Sastre might just squeeze 30-45 seconds per day during the next few days, and lets see what kind of legs Menchov has left for the final tt. can you say "Evans," just look how gassed he was going into the last tt last year and he is a damn good tt too..

just my lousy 2cents....


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Carlos Sastre is as underrated as a person can be coming off of a grand tour win, especially as heroic of a victory as it was. 
Now that Leipheimer is probably out of contention, I hope Sastre annihilates them all.


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

This is from Twiter. Most agreed the hardest day on the bike for many pros.

[email protected] said we clocked more than 5000 mts of climbing today. That's close to 17,000 feet. Unreal.
about 5 hours ago from UberTwitter 
johanbruyneelDidn't get fined! Can't believe it... Great success!
about 5 hours ago from TwitterBerry 
allandavis27Oh sorry, in 39 degrees heat and 290km drive to hotel after the finish!
about 5 hours ago from TwitterBerry 
allandavis27What are your thoughts ladies and gents?
about 5 hours ago from TwitterBerry 
allandavis27I just down loaded my polar, 8h 30m today total, with the roll out and riding to the team bus after the finish! 5270m of climbing, St 16!
about 5 hours ago from TwitterBerry 
mickrogersJust getting to the hotel now. 10.10pm. What an epic day
about 6 hours ago from TwitterFon 
johanbruyneelThat required some crazy driving today... Will check on the damage tomorrow morning... And curious if I got fined too...
about 6 hours ago from TwitterBerry 
johanbruyneelLeft the hotel this morning at 8am...Just arrived at the next hotel at 10pm. Loooong day at the office. Ready for a day of rest tomorrow.
about 6 hours ago from TwitterBerry 
taylorphinneyWriting my diary for Cyclingnews...
about 7 hours ago from Tweetie 
lancearmstrongLong drive to the hotel. Just made it here - long ass day. Laying on my bed. Jeff Buckley on the ipod.
about 7 hours ago from TwitterBerry 
cyclingfansTom Boonen will race in June's Dauphine Libere after his team lifted his ban for positive cocaine test. (Reuters)
about 8 hours ago from web 
cyclingfansGiro d'Italia Stage 16 now available ON DEMAND on U.S. (3.5 hrs) in N.A. http://www.cyclingfans.com/... #procycling #giro
about 8 hours ago from web 
allandavis27That was bull you know what today!
about 9 hours ago from TwitterBerry 
allandavis27I need a cold beer!
about 9 hours ago from TwitterBerry 
[email protected] @robbiehunter Its settled then, today is the hardest, it's unanimous
about 9 hours ago from Tweetie in reply to mickrogers 
mickrogersI agree with @Levi_Leipheimer, 2004 TdF Plateau de Beille was tough, but today takes the gold medal.
about 9 hours ago from TwitterFon 
Levi_LeipheimerReally wished Popo had won, he's pure class. I was disappointed to hear on the radio Sastre passed him
about 9 hours ago from Tweetie 
mickrogersThat was the hardest, hotest day of my life. 46 degrees (115 f) on the pavement. Got through ok. I need a shower
about 9 hours ago from TwitterFon 
CyclingnewsfeedPantani and the Giro ten years on: http://bit.ly/naof1 /features/2009/giro09_marco_pantani_retro
about 9 hours ago from web 
more What to do now:
Tell us what you’re doing in the box above 
Find some friends and follow what they’re doing 
Turn on your mobile phone to update your friends on the go


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Surprised to see Levi fall behind today, as it was not a particularly steep climb. Maybe the heat got to him? Seemed miserable out there with all the water the riders were grabbing to dunk themselves with.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i still dont get the Popo move. unless he was there to cover, and then disrupt, a break. the only other reason was for him to win a stage. i kow the tactic of sending a rider up the road to be there when your leader gets there, but he seemed to be too far ahead. and he ended up cooking himself anyway.

i was happy to see sastre win. and to see basso give it a go. and watching diluca and menchov was pretty sweet, too.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*it is typical*

send a good rider ahead, if team honch makes a break he has someone to work with
if team leader cracks, you still have a shot of the stage
had Levi been able to drop he'd have had a strong ally and someone to sit on anyone chasing after him for demoralization
watch Popo when Sastre passes him. Shakes his head to say "dammit" and you see whatever life was left in his legs disappear. his cadence drops in half


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> send a good rider ahead, if team honch makes a break he has someone to work with
> if team leader cracks, you still have a shot of the stage
> had Levi been able to drop he'd have had a strong ally and someone to sit on anyone chasing after him for demoralization
> watch Popo when Sastre passes him. Shakes his head to say "dammit" and you see whatever life was left in his legs disappear. his cadence drops in half


I was really bummed to see Sastre catch up. 

Was hoping that Popo could win. Yeah, saw him shook his head and smile and of course, he just gave up. No point anyway since there was no way he had anything left to stick with Sastre.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

*5000 Meters?*

I’ve read that Tuesday’s stage had over 5000 meters of climbing.

Has there been a grand tour stage with that amount of climbing over the past 30 years?


----------

